# The secret cypripedium Garden Nr.3



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 2, 2013)

Secret? We have photographic proof it covers more area than some small countries. That's a pretty big secret.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2013)

Is this really a secret or is it a commercial venture!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

Gotta be commercial...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 2, 2013)

What are the non-cyps? What type of Dactylorhiza? Is that a pleonie?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

WOW WOW I have been away from the forum, what is this amazingness?!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy crap.... what a place... It's like a dream.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2013)

wow!


----------

